# A Cute Moment



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Tessie and her daughter, Snowbell, are quite attached. Sadly, I am now weaning Snowbell completely.  But when they were still together, they often liked to lie on the milking stand together and chew their cud.

A funny video of them chewing their cud:
http://vimeo.com/21092821


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny.... :ROFL: :thumb:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aww love the pics! They are so cute!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pic!  It's often sad to wean especially when mama is so bonded with her babies...they'll be ok, Tessie looks like the type of mom that would nurse her baby forever if you let her


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Awww... that was adorable!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...lol...so cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! Snowbell is such a sweetie. She is the first doeling to be born here after three bucklings. I love the little boys, don't get me wrong, but I'm glad to finally have a doeling.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I have the same pic of Valentine with her doe, Fancy! That is so funny. :hi5: 

Gina


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very very cute.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Aaaaawwwww...they are so cute, very sweet pic!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Great pictures. they look so cute and happy together.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That video is adorable. And funny too.

Jan


----------

